# Όνομα για μια νέα ιδέα



## dimid (Oct 1, 2012)

καλησπέρα σε όλους, ψάχνουμε όνομα για μία νέα ιδέα στο χώρο της διατροφής. Επειδή το πρώτο κατάστημα ανοίγει κοντά στο Μοναστηράκι και όραμά μας είναι να πετύχουμε κάποια στιγμή και στο εξωτερικό, ψάχνουμε κάποια λέξη αγγλική που να προέρχεται από την ελληνική γλώσσα ή μία ελληνική που θα είναι εύκολα κατανοητή από τους ξένους. 
Λίγα λόγια για την ιδέα: επιλεγμένες πολύ ποιοτικές πρώτες ύλες, επαγγελματισμός, εκπαιδευμένοι πωλητές, παραδοσιακές συνταγές εκφρασμένες με μία σύγχρονη οπτική (πίτες, ρυζόγαλο κ.α.), λιτή και ταυτόχρονα μοντέρνα αισθητική. 
Ποιότητα - Παράδοση - Προέλευση
Μέχρι τώρα έχουν παίξει λέξεις όπως yefsis, Μιλκ, Γάλα, Βούτυρο & Μέλι, kalimera-kalispera, ΕΥ (EF),filema, eklekton κ.α.
Ψάχνουμε όνομα που να βγάζει αξίες, ποιότητα, που να μπορεί να δημιουργήσει εικόνες παιδικών χρόνων και επιθυμία.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όποιον θελήσει να βοηθήσει!


----------



## drazen (Oct 1, 2012)

Nectarambrosion (Νεκταραμβρόσιον) ;


----------



## Marinos (Oct 1, 2012)

drazen said:


> Nectarambrosion (Νεκταραμβρόσιον) ;


Σα _Νεκρονομικόν_ ακούγεται αυτό ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Φροντίστε τις προτάσεις σας να τις περάσετε από κάποιον έλεγχο όπως αυτόν:

http://multilingual.sensegates.com/
Could a string of characters mean something in a given language? Answering this question may be important in several activities such as advertising, trademark investigation or linguistics. Type a string of characters and get the result in 37 languages.

Επίσης, κάθε πρόταση προστατεύεται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα, άρα καλό θα είναι προτού επιλέξετε, dimid, κάποια από τις εκλεκτές ιδέες που θα κατατεθούν, να συνεννοηθείτε με τον δημιουργό ως προς τις διεκδικήσεις του.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2012)

...
Από του drazen: Ambrosia, αρκεί να μη γίνει αβροσία. Εικόνες παιδικών χρόνων μπορεί να μη βγάζει, αλλά θεϊκών σίγουρα. 
Όσο για την επιθυμία, αν τα διαφημίζει η Αφροδίτη, boukia 'n' syhorio. ;)


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2012)

Δυστυχώς όμως, είναι ιδιαίτερα κοινή ονομασία για εδέσματα στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο η Αμβροσία.
Και εν ΗΒ υπαρχει κι η (νομίζω εληνοκυπριακής ιδιοκτησίας) φίρμα τροφίμων Sanamvrosia, δε γλυτώνουν ούτε οι παρομοιώσεις.


----------



## dimid (Oct 2, 2012)

συμφωνώ, αρκεί οι διεκδικήσεις να είναι λογικές και στα πλαίσια της σημερινής πραγματικότητας!

ούτως ή άλλως, ευχαριστώ όλους όσοι προσπάθησαν ή θα προσπαθήσουν για τις προτάσεις. πραγματικά το πρωί που τις είδα με κατέκλυσε ένα ωραίο συναίσθημα συλλογικότητας και συνέργειας!


----------



## dimid (Oct 2, 2012)

> Επίσης, κάθε πρόταση προστατεύεται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα, άρα καλό θα είναι προτού επιλέξετε, dimid, κάποια από τις εκλεκτές ιδέες που θα κατατεθούν, να συνεννοηθείτε με τον δημιουργό ως προς τις διεκδικήσεις του.



η πρώτη απάντηση αφορούσε αυτό το σχόλιο.


----------



## dimid (Oct 2, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Σα _Νεκρονομικόν_ ακούγεται αυτό ;)



η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι δύσκολο να το προφέρει κάποιος. χρειάζεται να είναι σύντομο και εύηχο!


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 2, 2012)

Amalthea or Cornucopia θα μπορούσαν να αποτελούν προτάσεις για τέτοιο μαγαζί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

Καλημέρα και καλή επιτυχία σε κάθε νέα επιχειρηματική πρωτοβουλία στις ημέρες μας!

Μια ιδέα είναι να συνδυάσετε τοπικά ελληνικά ονόματα που έχουν καλά παραδοσιακά προϊόντα και έχουν ήδη στα αγγλικά την εικόνα του ουτοπικού παράδεισου (Arcadian) ή του πολυτελούς (Corinthian);

Υποθέτω, βέβαια, ότι θα έχουν ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί από πολλούς άλλους επιχειρηματίες, οπότε θα χρειαστεί ίσως να τα συνδυάσετε με ένα ειδικότερο χαρακτηριστικό των προϊόντων σας: Arcadian Food ή Corinthian Deli, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 2, 2012)

Ωραίο σαν γενική ιδέα είναι αυτό που λέει ο δόκτωρ, αλλά πιστεύω πως όποιος δει τέτοιο όνομα σε ταμπέλα θα περιμένει να μπει μέσα να αγοράσει κορινθιακά ή αρκαδικά προϊόντα. Μόνο οι πολύ ειδικοί γνώστες (το 1% των περαστικών) θα μπουν για να πάρουν και του πουλιού το γάλα. Έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

Μπερδεύτηκα τώρα με την παρατήρηση του Αζ. Ψάχνουμε απλώς να πουλήσουμε στους Έλληνες με ένα αγγλικό όνομα ή ψάχνουμε να δημιουργήσουμε ένα σήμα που θα έχει δυνατότητα για διεθνή σταδιοδρομία; Και ποια από τα προϊόντα που ανέφερε στο αρχικό ο/η dimid δεν θα μπορούσαν να προέρχονται από _οποιαδήποτε_ περιοχή της χώρας; Θα μπει άραγε ο Έλληνας να ζητήσει ρυζόγαλο Τριπόλεως και δεν θα πάρει επειδή θα είναι Καρύστου;


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

*trasty*
_Combining tasty with traditional_

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κατοχυρωμένο.
Προφέρεται: τρέιστι
Πλεονεκτήματα: εύκολο, κάνει τον άλλο να αναρωτιέται για τη σημασία του, παίζει λίγο με το _trusty_
Μειονέκτημα: είναι ένα βήμα από το _trashy_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> *trasty*
> _Combining tasty with traditional_
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κατοχυρωμένο.
> ...



Δεν το βρίσκω καλή ιδέα. Η Tasty Foods (η οποία ανήκει στην PepsiCo) άνετα μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι είναι πολύ κοντινό στην επωνυμία της.


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2012)

Trasty... ναι.
Επίσης πολύ κοντά στο *Tryst* : secret meeting, esp. between lovers.

*Start an affair with delight! Meet her at Trasty!*


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2012)

Πάντως, πολλές φορές η πιο απλή ιδέα είναι και η πιο καλή.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2012)

Για να πω και κάτι που ίσως δεν αρέσει: μη διαλέξετε ελληνικό ή ελληνοφανές όνομα άμα θέλετε να κάνετε εξαγωγές. Διαλέξτε ιταλικό (γαλλικό/ κινέζικο κλπ). Οι περισσότεροι νομίζουν στην Εσπερία ότι εμείς εδώ τρώμε σκουπίδια ενώ οι Ιταλοί κάνουν υψηλή κουζίνα. Και κοιτάνε τα προϊόντα μας αφ'υψηλού με μόνη εξαίρεση τις ελιές Καλαμών και τη φέτα. Είναι θέμα ίματζ. 
Στην Αγγλία υπάρχουν τα Odyssea (δεν ξέρω γιατί λείπει το τελικό Σ, πάντως είχε άρθρο γι'αυτούς το Κ το προχτεσινό), τα Bevelini (που νομίζω είναι κυπριακής ιδιοκτησίας, και κανένας τους δε λέγεται Μπεβελίνης) και ορισμένοι εντελώς έθνικ που απευθύνονται σε μετανάστες (Katsouris Bros κλπ). Oι λίγες επιχειρήσεις που δεν απευθύνονται σε μεταναστευτικό κοινό, είναι όλες φτιαγμένες και σχεδιασμένες από ξένες εταιρίες μάρκετιγκ που ξέρουν καλά την τοπική αγορά. Παράδειγμα, πριν μερικά χρόνια (πολλά ίσως), άνοιξαν κάποιοι στην Αγγλία ένα εστιατόριο ελληνικό με φιλοδοξίες να το κάνουν αλυσίδα- τελικά δεν έγινε. Το σχέδιο του μαγαζιού, μέχρι και τα πιάτα, τα κουτιά για το φαγητό στο σπίτι που ήταν πολύ χαρακτηριστικά και καθόλου έθνικ, ήταν φτιαγμένα με πολλή προσοχή. Το όνομα της επιχείρησης το ίδιο. Κι έκαναν και μια διαφημιστική εκστρατεία που τραβούσε την προσοχή, σχεδιασμένη από Άγγλους. Ούτε για δείγμα δεν υπήρχε ελληνικό τοπίο, έθνικ στοιχεία κλπ, με μόνη εξαίρεση τη σιλουέτα ενός ευζώνου στο κουτί (ιδιαίτερα αναγνωρίσιμη εικόνα). 
Οπότε ίσως πρέπει πρώτα να αποφασίσετε σε ποιά αγορά ενδιαφέρεστε για εξαγωγές στο μέλλον και να ξεκινήσετε να ψάχνετε όνομα από εκεί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μειονέκτημα: είναι ένα βήμα από το _trashy_.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μόλις το είδα, trashy σκέφτηκα. :s


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μόλις το είδα, trashy σκέφτηκα. :s


Μην ανησυχείς, θα μου κατέβουν κι άλλες ιδέες. Για το μέλι μας πολεμάμε...


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 2, 2012)

Δεν έχω ιδέα του τί παίζει στον χώρο, αλλά συμφωνώ πως θα πρέπει να προκριθεί μια απλή, εύηχη και κατανοητή λέξη. 
Γι' αυτό, διαλέγοντας από τα ονόματα που έχουν πέσει στο τραπέζι, θα διάλεγα τα εξής (πολυφορεμένα ίσως, δε λεω) δύο:
Meli , που κάνει και ρίμα με το Deli (και επιπλέον ιταλοφέρνει για να πιάσουμε και αυτή την παράμετρο!) και
Gala, που οκ, όπως το εννοούμε εμείς στον ξένο δεν θα πεί κάτι, αλλά και σαν γκαλά να το μεταφράσει και κατανοήσει, δε μας χαλάει.


----------



## dimid (Oct 2, 2012)

JimAdams said:


> Δεν έχω ιδέα του τί παίζει στον χώρο, αλλά συμφωνώ πως θα πρέπει να προκριθεί μια απλή, εύηχη και κατανοητή λέξη.
> Γι' αυτό, διαλέγοντας από τα ονόματα που έχουν πέσει στο τραπέζι, θα διάλεγα τα εξής (πολυφορεμένα ίσως, δε λεω) δύο:
> Meli , που κάνει και ρίμα με το Deli (και επιπλέον ιταλοφέρνει για να πιάσουμε και αυτή την παράμετρο!) και
> Gala, που οκ, όπως το εννοούμε εμείς στον ξένο δεν θα πεί κάτι, αλλά και σαν γκαλά να το μεταφράσει και κατανοήσει, δε μας χαλάει.



meli deli
κι αυτό θα μου ακουγόταν ωραία!
το σκέτο meli ίσως να μας περιόριζε πολύ προϊοντικά. αν και είναι πολύ εύηχο!:up:
πάντως με το μέλι έχετε πέσει διάνα, καθώς ψαχνόμαστε πολύ πάνω σε αυτό (μέχρι τώρα το επικρατέστερο ήταν "βούτυρο και μέλι" αλλά έμεινε σε αναμονή λόγω αδυναμίας στη διεθνή καριέρα και της τάσης που υπάρχει για κάτι & κάτι άλλο)


----------



## dimid (Oct 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για να πω και κάτι που ίσως δεν αρέσει: μη διαλέξετε ελληνικό ή ελληνοφανές όνομα άμα θέλετε να κάνετε εξαγωγές. Διαλέξτε ιταλικό (γαλλικό/ κινέζικο κλπ). Οι περισσότεροι νομίζουν στην Εσπερία ότι εμείς εδώ τρώμε σκουπίδια ενώ οι Ιταλοί κάνουν υψηλή κουζίνα. Και κοιτάνε τα προϊόντα μας αφ'υψηλού με μόνη εξαίρεση τις ελιές Καλαμών και τη φέτα. Είναι θέμα ίματζ.
> Στην Αγγλία υπάρχουν τα Odyssea (δεν ξέρω γιατί λείπει το τελικό Σ, πάντως είχε άρθρο γι'αυτούς το Κ το προχτεσινό), τα Bevelini (που νομίζω είναι κυπριακής ιδιοκτησίας, και κανένας τους δε λέγεται Μπεβελίνης) και ορισμένοι εντελώς έθνικ που απευθύνονται σε μετανάστες (Katsouris Bros κλπ). Oι λίγες επιχειρήσεις που δεν απευθύνονται σε μεταναστευτικό κοινό, είναι όλες φτιαγμένες και σχεδιασμένες από ξένες εταιρίες μάρκετιγκ που ξέρουν καλά την τοπική αγορά. Παράδειγμα, πριν μερικά χρόνια (πολλά ίσως), άνοιξαν κάποιοι στην Αγγλία ένα εστιατόριο ελληνικό με φιλοδοξίες να το κάνουν αλυσίδα- τελικά δεν έγινε. Το σχέδιο του μαγαζιού, μέχρι και τα πιάτα, τα κουτιά για το φαγητό στο σπίτι που ήταν πολύ χαρακτηριστικά και καθόλου έθνικ, ήταν φτιαγμένα με πολλή προσοχή. Το όνομα της επιχείρησης το ίδιο. Κι έκαναν και μια διαφημιστική εκστρατεία που τραβούσε την προσοχή, σχεδιασμένη από Άγγλους. Ούτε για δείγμα δεν υπήρχε ελληνικό τοπίο, έθνικ στοιχεία κλπ, με μόνη εξαίρεση τη σιλουέτα ενός ευζώνου στο κουτί (ιδιαίτερα αναγνωρίσιμη εικόνα).
> Οπότε ίσως πρέπει πρώτα να αποφασίσετε σε ποιά αγορά ενδιαφέρεστε για εξαγωγές στο μέλλον και να ξεκινήσετε να ψάχνετε όνομα από εκεί.



το σχέδιο για το εξωτερικό είναι αρκετά φιλόδοξο αλλά είμαστε υπέρμαχοι της ανάγκης για εξωστρέφεια, αφού όμως αναβαθμίσουμε την παραγωγή μας, καθώς θεωρώ ότι τα προϊόντα μας μπορούν να είναι ισάξια ή και καλύτερα των ιταλικών ή των ισπανικών.
πολύ σωστά σημειώνετε ότι το πρόβλημα σε όλα αυτά είναι μαρκετινικό. Στην Ελλάδα θεωρούμε ότι σε όλα είμαστε ανώτεροι και άρα δε χρειάζεται να εστιάσουμε σε ζητήματα όπως design, επικοινωνία, προβολή, social media κλπ. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο εσωτερικό. Δείτε ποια καταστήματα έχουν "όνομα": όσα πουλάνε "σκουπίδια" με καλό περιτύλιγμα (συσκευασία, σημείο πώλησης, εμφάνιση, διαφήμιση κλπ).
Αν λοιπόν ξεφύγει κάποιος από τη λογική του "ελληνάρα" που όλα τα ξέρει και λειτουργήσει επιστημονικά, ερευνώντας κάθε σημείο, κάθε πόλη, κάθε χώρα με την ανάλογη προσοχή, προσαρμοζόμενος στα χαρακτηριστικά των ανθρώπων της κάθε περιοχής (ακόμη και μέσα στην ίδια πόλη, στην ίδια γειτονιά κλπ) και όντας επαγγελματίας (επαγγέλλομαι=κάνω αυτό που υπόσχομαι), δηλαδή ειλικρινής και συνεπής, τότε έχει αυξήσει κατά πολύ τα ποσοστά επιτυχίας.
Δείτε ένα πολύ ωραίο νέο εγχείρημα, που μάλιστα ταιριάζει πολύ προϊοντικά με τη δική μας ιδέα (θα έλεγα ότι μας έφαγε την αγορά του Λονδίνου που ήταν ο 3ος μας στόχος:laugh:): http://www.facebook.com/FLOURiUK


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

Φοβάμαι ότι και στο Meli deli σάς έχουν προλάβει.
http://www.dailyinfo.co.uk/reviews/venue/251/Meli

Μου άρεσε η εξίσωση «επάγγελμα = επαγγελία, υπόσχεση». Η ετυμολογία στην υπηρεσία τού μάρκετινγκ.


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 2, 2012)

Bird's Milk
Λέω εγώ τώρα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

Καλό είναι να αποφύγετε πάντως το Meli-Gala...


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2012)

Μπορούν ωστόσο να ερευνήσουν το εντελώς ανύπαρκτο *m e l i m i l c o*, που συνδυάζει το γνωστό _meli_ (έχουν τη λέξη _mellifluous_) με το _milk_ και _co_. Πρέπει να μείνουν μακριά από το _milko_ και δεν ξέρω πόσο ενοχλεί που περιλαμβάνεται ο ήχος του. Πάντως, η παρήχηση του m & l είναι καλή.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2012)

...
 Συνειρμικά μπαμπαλίζων...

meal - meliorate - μέλι οράτε - migliorate voi - melioro - miele d' oro - améliorer - mill - melhorar - milk - mejorar - meglio

_v.tr._ To make better; improve. / _v.intr. _To grow better.

makes you feel good, and it gets better


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2012)

*MelimilCo*


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2012)

Βούτυρο με μέλι: έδεσμα που εκτός Ελλάδας δεν έχω συναντήσει και τόσο πολύ.

FLOURi: δεν τους είχα υπόψη μου, φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον για εμένα που ανήκω στην έθνικ αγορά, αλλά είναι πολύ έθνικ για το γενικότερο κοινό. Ειδικά αυτά τα "διδακτικά" τύπου η λέξη Χ σημαίνει αυτό (και να ακολουθεί κατεβατό με επεξήγηση), πολύ αρέσουν στους Έλληνες, αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα αρέσουν εκτός με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Η φωτογραφία με τα προϊόντα στο τραπέζι είναι σα να βλέπω το μπουφέ της φιλοπτώχου, και ξέρω γιατί για πολλά πολλά χρόνια ήμουνα στο ΔΣ ελληνικού πολιτιστικού συλλόγου κι είχα πολλές φορές οργανώσει τέτοια, κι έτσι έμοιαζαν όταν δεν είχαμε κανέναν εφοπλιστή για χορηγό να κάνουμε κανονικό κέιτερινγκ.

Επίσης, εγώ που ξέρω πως είναι η κολοκυθόπιτα δεν πτοούμαι από την ελαφρώς ρουστίκ εμφάνισή της. Ο άλλος που δεν την ξέρει; Μ' άλλα λόγια, απευθύνεστε σε μια αγορά που δεν αποτελείται από χαρωπές νοικοκυρές που διαλέγουν στη λαϊκή το πιο φρέσκο φασολάκι, αλλά σε άτομα που μεγάλωσαν με τα άψογα στην εμφάνιση προϊόντα του σουπερμάρκετ (και μπορούμε να λέμε ότι είναι δίχως γεύση, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία). Ο καταναλωτής που έχει δεί μόνο ντομάτες για τα καλλιστεία π.χ. κι ας είναι άνοστες, θα παραξενευτεί με τις στραβοτυλιγμένες πίτες, ειδικά άμα τις συγκρίνει με τις εμφανισιακά άψογες πίτες του Little Greek Pie (που δοκίμασα και δεν μου πολυάρεσαν, παραήταν στεγνές, και πήγα με πολύ ανοιχτό μυαλό, δεν περίμενα ελληνικό προϊόν). 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το LGP έχει κάνει καλή δουλειά. Πολύ καλή δουλειά όταν πρωτοάνοιξε είχε κάνει κι αυτό εδώ, και σ'αυτό αναφερόμουν, αν και στο δρόμο κατάληξε όπως βλέπω να έχει ερασιτεχνικής ποιότητας φωτογραφίες του μαγαζιού στο σάιτ του (και στο παρελθόν το μαγαζί μου έχει δώσει την εντύπωση ότι είναι βιτρίνα για ξέπλυμα, που σημαίνει ότι κάτι κάνουν στραβά στις εντυπώσεις προς τους πελάτες).

Ίσως πρέπει εδώ να πω επίσης ότι το ροδόνερο, η μαστίχα Χίου κλπ παραείναι εξωτικά εδέσματα.


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 4, 2012)

@ SBE

Σαν φωτογράφος κρίνοντας, ναι, δεν μου άρεσαν οι φώτος του site τους. Μου έδιναν όλες σχεδόν την εντύπωση ότι τις τράβηξαν έχοντας σβησμένα όλα τα φώτα του μαγαζιού και φωτίζονταν μόνο με το φλας (και μάλιστα της μηχανής, ούτε καν εξωτερικό). Λίγο πρόχειρο, ενώ σαν χώρος θα μπορούσε να αναδειχτεί καλύτερα. 

BTW, σήμερα έπεσα πάνω σ'αυτό ....

http://www.cosmo.gr/Lifestyle/exodo...tesen-kanoyn-thraush-sthn-eyrwph.1945884.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Το γλωσσικό μας κέρδος:

*ευάν*
εὐάν (Α)· ενθουσιαστικό επιφώνημα τών ακολούθων τού Βάκχου, όπως τα εὐαί*, εὐοί*, με τα οποία συνήθως συνεκφέρεται («πάλλε πόδ' αἰθέριον, ἄνεχε χορόν, εὐὰν εὐοῑ», Ευρ.).
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Βλ. ευοί].

*ευοί*
εὐοῑ και εὐοὶ και εὐαὶ και εὐαί και εὖα και εὐάν (Α)· επιφώνημα διονυσιακού ενθουσιασμού και χαράς τών ακολούθων τού Βάκχου («αἴρεσθ' ἄνω, ἰαί, ὡς ἐπὶ νίκῃ, ἰαί. Εὐοῑ, εὐοῑ, εὐαῑ, εὐαῑ», Αριστοφ.).
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Πρόκειται για ονοματοποιημένες επιφωνηματικές κραυγές που ακούγονταν στις διονυσιακές τελετές. Τα επιφων. evohe (= εὐοί) και evhān (= εὐάν) είναι δάνεια τής Λατινικής από την Ελληνική. Η παραλλαγή εὖα τού επιφων. παρήγαγε το ρ. εὐάζω και το επίθ. εὔϊος].

*Δεν ισχύει* ωστόσο η παρακάτω παρετυμολογία από εδώ:
Η λέξη “εβίβα”, που συχνά αντάλλασεται μεταξύ των συμποτών, όσο και αν μοιάζει, δεν είναι λατινική. Συγκεκριμένα, η προέλευση της είναι αρχαία ελληνική και προέρχεται από τη συναίρεση του βακχικού-διονυσιακού επιφωνήματος “ευοί-ευάν”. Για τους αρχαίους σήμαινε κάτι ανάλογο με το υγίαινε ή χαίρε. Μην προσπαθήσετε να αναλύσετε ετυμολογικά την έκφραση. Όπως είπαμε και πιο πάνω είναι επιφώνημα, κάτι αντίστοιχο δηλαδή με τα “ουφ”, “ωχ”, “μπα” κ.α. που χρησιμοποιούνται σε διαφορετικές περιστάσεις σήμερα!

Το evviva («ζήτω») προέρχεται από το _vivere_ «ζω».


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το γλωσσικό μας κέρδος:
> εὐάν (Α)· ενθουσιαστικό επιφώνημα τών ακολούθων τού Βάκχου, όπως τα εὐαί*, εὐοί*, με τα οποία συνήθως συνεκφέρεται



Μου αιτιολογείς εκείνο το τελικό e ( evane) στην ταμπέλα του μαγαζιού; Έχει να κάνει με τη γαλλική προφορά της λέξης;


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Έγραψα το σημείωμα επειδή τρελάθηκα με την απροσδόκητη γαλλική μεταγραφή (την οποία δεν κατάλαβα).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2012)

Πέρα απ' αυτό, να πω και την ψιλο-κακία μου. Δεν βλέπω καμιά _θραύση_ -κατά τον τίτλο του άρθρου- στα συγκεκριμένα, συμπαθέστατα κατά τ' άλλα, μαγαζάκια.
Ψυχραιμία, αδέλφια (που λέει και ο σημερινός Σαραντάκος). Και κυρίως ας μη χάνουμε την αίσθηση του μέτρου.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2012)

Ε, ναι, κι εγώ θα έλεγα σιγά τη θραύση. Είναι όμως ωραία μαγαζάκια από εμφάνιση.

Από αυτά που ξέρω το προαναφερθέν Little Greek Pie είναι ένα μικρό γωνιακό μαγαζάκι που χωράει πέντε άτομα το πολύ, κοντά σε γραφεία- καλή θέση αν και είναι στο τέρμα του δρόμου. Έχει πολύ ωραίο σάιτ, πολύ ωραίες συσκευασίες για τα προϊόντα του, έχει μια θήκη που σου βάζει την πίτα και μπορείς να τη φας στο χέρι άνετα, έχει ενδιαφέρουσα διακόσμηση κλπ κλπ Τα προϊόντα τους δε με ενθουσίασαν, κυρίως γιατί η ζύμη ήταν άνοστη, κι όταν σε μια πίτα η ζύμη είναι άνοστη... 

Αυτό που μου φάνηκε απάτη ήταν το κατάστημα Menoo (μενού), στο Κένσινγκτον. Πουλάει φαγητά και έχει και χώρο να καθίσεις, έχει ένα μικρό μπακάλικο, έχει κέικ και άλλα γλυκά και έχει και πίτες. Ατομικές, μπουκίτσες, στριφτές κλπ. Και μια μέρα που πέρναγα από τον πίσω δρόμο είδα να ξεφορτώνουν στην αποθήκη του κατεψυγμένες πίτες Άλφα. Και μια άλλη φορά που ήμουνα μέσα και ψώνιζα και χάζευα κάτι ωραίες παραδοσιακές γυάλες, γεμάτες με μπισκότα σοκολάτα, άνοιξε ο υπάλληλος ένα συρτάρι κι έβγαλε ένα χαρτοκιβώτιο με τα μπισκότα, σε βιομηχανική συσκευασία, τα έβγαζε από το σελοφάν και τα έβαζε στο βάζο.

Ε, όχι ρε φίλε, άμα μου ζητάς τρεις λίρες για μια [email protected]#%#@τυρόπιτα απαιτώ να την έχεις φτιάξει στην κουζίνα σου. Και τέλος πάντων, υπάρχουν και καλύτερες από την Άλφα. Και το μπισκότο που το πουλάς μία λίρα το ένα προτιμώ να στο φέρω καπέλο και να πάω δέκα μέτρα πιο κάτω, στον Οτολένγκι που τα μπισκότα του είναι εξωπραγματικά (άμα είχα λεφτά, στον Οτολένγκι θα έτρωγα κάθε μέρα).


----------



## dimid (Oct 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλό είναι να αποφύγετε πάντως το Meli-Gala...



μιας και συμμετείχατε στην προσπάθεια ανεύρεσης να σας βάλω στο παιχνίδι της επιλογής από αυτά που αναδείχτηκαν τα πιο επικοινωνιακά!αν θέλετε επιλέξτε ποιο προτιμάτε.

βούτυρο και μέλι, melies, μελιές, melirito, melarte, meliarton,

yefsis, kalimera - kalispera, thimissi, olive and more.. , eleon, thimari,

anamma, fillo, EY (EF)


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

*The thyme of our lives*

Δεν μπορώ να μην πω την ιστορία. Είμαι μικρός, μόλις έχω αρχίσει να διδάσκω. Έχω γυρίσει στην πατρίδα μου, στο Ηράκλειο, για διακοπές. Είμαι με τρεις συναδέλφους από το φροντιστήριο της Αθήνας: έναν Σκοτσέζο, έναν Εγγλέζο και έναν Ιρλανδό. Ο Ιρλανδός έχει και μια παλιά Τζάγκουαρ, το ωραιότερο αυτοκίνητο του κόσμου. Έχουμε βγει από το Ηράκλειο και κατευθυνόμαστε προς τις παραλίες. Δεξιά μας ο τόπος είναι γεμάτος θυμάρι. «Τι είναι αυτό;» ρωτάει ο Ιρλανδός. «Thyme» του λέω. «Time as in ‘Time flies’?» ρωτάει αυτός. «T-h-y-m-e thyme» του απαντώ. Την υπόλοιπη διαδρομή τη αναλώσαμε να κάνουμε λογοπαίγνια με το thyme στη θέση του time. Πάρτε ιδέες:

the thyme of our lives
take your thyme
thyme and thyme again
thyme immemorial
thyme is money
let’s lose no thyme
there must be a thyme limit
let’s take some thyme off
… we’re out of thyme


Πάντα βέβαια έχετε την ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσετε λογοπαίγνια με το olive:
the time of our olives
olive in sin
olive to tell the tale
olive off the land


----------

